# Broken Aro Wildlife Area in Jackson Rant



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Gotta get this off my chest.
Went down to an old hunting ground this weekend. This land used to be owned by Mead and some other companies but has been bought by the state and turned to a wildlife area mainly for hunters. The first thing about our trip that had me mumbling is that they no longer allow four wheeler traffic on the land. This is a large piece of land that has very good trails and roads through. There were tons of four wheeler trails in the restricted areas, which means that this law is obviously not upheld very well. Unfortunatley for me, I obey the law and I walked the whole weekend. I also noticed several areas where trash has been dumped and a river bed with probably 40-50 tires on the bank and a trail leading down there so these jerks can dispose of tires. There was even a pickup loaded with tires who pulled in, saw our camper and us, turned around and left. No doubt what his intentions were, but he was too quick for us to get a plate number.

I wish the state would be a bit more on the ball about catching these trash dumpers. It is obvious that it is an ongoing deal.
I also wish they would issue some sort of 3 day pass that would enable law obiding hunters access to the area. It would provide revenue for the state to boot. 

My rant is over, just hate to see a valuable resource being improperly maintained and abused.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Yea, I hear ya olwhitee. The state thinks it's doing us a favor by buying up once private land for public use but they never patrol/enforce any laws. Frustrating! I know an old past favorite area of mine that just isn't the same. Over run by local scum. Sad, really. :G


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I sent an email to the odnr with my complaints and some suggestions. Guess I'll wait it out and see what they have to say.


----------

